# Implement tires, tubed or tubeless



## memory

On farm implement tires, it is better to use tires tubeless or with a tube? I don't know if it is just me but it seems we have a lot of flats on tires that have tubes in them. I think part of it is that they are made cheaper like everything else. 

I realize on older tires that are starting to crack, it is not a good idea to use them tubeless. But what about tires that are still in good shape? How do tubeless tires handle heavy loads like 20ft hay wagons full of hay? I have heard on the net that over time, the beads of tubeless tires will start to give out. Any difference using a tube or tubeless going down the road?

What about tractor tires and 4wd front tires? 

Both my dad and grandpa like to do things the old fashioned way and say always put a tube in it. And I always like to make them tubeless when possible. What are the disadvantages of using one over the other?


----------



## RVALUE

Go tubeless and put a mixture of 1/2 yellow woodworkers glue and water. Put plenty in each tire such that it stays wet. (quart etc.)

Drawback is it may rust the wheel.

It will even fix old 'cracked' tires.


----------



## memory

What is the purpose of putting the glue and water in the tire? Is it just to help seal up cracked tires or is there something more to this?

I am not too fond of doing this if it may cause the rim to rust.


----------



## Marco

tubeless, if the rim is good, stem is cheaper than a tube and if you are trying to recycle auto radials you don't have to worry about fuzzys on the inside messing with the tube
really need to watch your load ratings of the tire


----------



## dave_376

Adding water to the inside of a tire will promote rust, but I don't think it is really a big deal. Calcium Chloride is added to tractor tires all the time to ad weight. Calcium Chloride is more corrosive than water is and calcium filled rims last more than 20 years. I filled the tires on my garden tractor with antifreeze window washing fluid to ad weight, eventually it will rust the rims out but Im assuming it won't happen for 15 years or more.


----------



## Garmins dad

If you go tubeless you can patch a tire pretty easy.. with a tube it takes longer (remove everything and find hole, fix and re install or put in new tube).. I run tubeless on my tractors that only have wheel weights. If i run calcium (can't get Rim Guard up here) i will use a tube.


----------



## bowtechmadman

I'm tubeless...beat juice seems to be the latest thing to weight your wheels with. I do use green slime in my lawn mower wheels and atv's with good success sealing bead leaks.


----------

